# International TSD Federation: Green "Cho Dan" patch vs. Red "Cho Dan" patch?



## Myers (Aug 14, 2015)

This is for those in the International Tang Soo Do Federation...

Is there significance based on the Cho Dan arm patch colors? I recently completed my second recertification and was given a Red-colored Cho Dan arm patch (had none previously). Another Cho Dan in my class, who has been Cho Dan as long as me, already had a Green-colored patch. 

Is this like our belt system, where green is "junior" to red? Any significance at all?

Hoping someone to shed some light on this for me, thanks.


----------

